# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Dziwne wibracje

## Suarez

Od tygodnia mam narastające wibracje w dolnej części pleców przy zginaniu karku , doszło do mnie że może być to SM , ale u lekarza rodzinnego dowiedziałem się że w pierwszej kolejności uderza w oczy a u mnie nie było takich objawów , czy może to być inna choroba ?? dodam jeszcze że staram się odżywiać w miarę dobrze , w zeszłym roku miałem kontuzje nogi i nie mogłem biegać i parę kg mi przybyło bo wcześniej bardzo dużo biegałem nawet 5 razy w tygodniu , obecnie od jakiegoś miesiąca zacząłem znowu biegać na razie 1-2 razy w tyg. albo rowerek stacjonarny z interwałami , ogólnie mówiąc staram się dbać o kondycję ale jak jest okazja to też lubię zjeść np. na grillu albo wypić piwo . Pod koniec tygodnia mam mieć wizytę u neurologa i zrobić badania ale chciałbym się popytać czy może to być coś innego bo trochę się denerwuję .

----------


## stalker8

Objaw Lhermitta, gdy miałem jakieś cztery lata temu, odczuwałem bardziej w górnej części kręgosłupa. Niekoniecznie najpierw sm "uderza w oczy", choć też od swojego słyszałem, że "tracą wzrok przeważnie na początku". - Niedawno dowiedziałem się z YouTube, że wystąpienie zmian w płacie potylicznym może powodować zaburzenia widzenia - a to może się zdarzyć, jak rozumiem, na każdym etapie choroby. - Co niby miał mi odpowiedzieć...? Natomiast w szpitalu, podczas pierwszego (i jedynego dotąd) leczenia solumedrolem, usłyszałem, że choroba jest nieprzewidywalna,
choć można też wyczytać, że jeśli przez wiele (kilkanaście, jak u mnie) lat nie postępuje wyraźnie, to rokowanie jest dobre... Nie wiem na ile wyraźnie - czuję się słabowato. A o bieganiu nawet nie myślę, ani nigdy sportach; jedynie ćwiczenia w domu - aktualnie ograniczyłem z powodu beznadziei i lenistwa; nieprawidłowy szkieletowo zresztą, wadliwy.

----------


## stalker8

Bzdura, znowu... - wyraźnie, tam piszą, że jeśli nie spada sprawność w skali EDSS, bo w obrazach MR, u mnie, postęp jest typowy, chyba znaczny.

----------


## Suarez

W internecie znalazłem informacje że te wibracje są wzdłuż kręgosłupa a u mnie są tylko w dolnej części i raczej wydaje mi się że jak zginam głowę to rozchodzą się na około tułowia od kręgosłupa aż do brzucha , dodam jeszcze że jak się położę na ziemi i trochę porozciągam się to jest trochę lepiej , na razie jeszcze nie panikuję bo z tego co znalazłem na internecie może to być szereg różnych chorób , tym bardziej że jestem w pełni sprawny , biegam , pracuję , robię koło domu , raczej staram się dbać  o swoją dietę , warzywa , mleko , jaja , mięso , woda , nie piję kawy ani pepsi czy coli , staram się pić soki zamiast napojów , ryby też lubię itp , tak więc jakby się okazało że to jest to , to miałbym mega pecha bo w rodzinie też nikt tego nie miał .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim razie nie wiem, bez logowania, może to choroba krążka międzykręgowego? Też przypominam sobie, że na samym początku mojej, gdy zginałem głowę do mostka, ból pojawiał się na dole. Ale to było tak dawno... - żadnych opasujących wibracji nie odczuwałem, to jednak subiektywna sprawa jak kto opisuje swoje odczucia. Uważałbym z rozciąganiem, zwłaszcza niesymetrycznie, jak pokazują w reklamach, że skłon do jednej nogi itp. - nie należy w ten sposób, ale co tam robisz z sobą też nie wiem... Lekarz mógł mieć na myśli zaburzenia widzenia, przemijające - chyba tak, to faktycznie - zmęczenie i trudność, niemożność skoncentrowania wzroku, przy patrzeniu na boki, albo do góry; mimowolne ruchy oczu. Jeszcze: jak czuję, że to jest, to łatwo wprawić je w takie ruchy że jakby latają, wtedy najlepiej tylko odpoczywać; czyli chyba nie masz tego.

----------


## Suarez

Zaobserwowałem również że mam coraz częściej rzadki stolec , oprócz tego mrowienie jest dosyć mocne , raz jest większe i uciążliwe ale nie jakoś bolesne takie przechodzenie prądem jak na rehabilitacji po zgięciu karku tak jakby się rozładowuje i po takim rozładowaniu jak znowu zegnę kark to nic nie ma dopiero po jakimś czasie tzn. 20-30 sekundach , jak na razie nie odczuwam bólu tylko takie prądy które w najgorszym razie są uciążliwe ale nie bolesne , co do wzroku noszę okulary ale nie zaobserwowałem jakiegoś pogorszenia wzroku , sprawdziłem i koncentrację wzroku mam normalną , nie odczuwam jakiegoś większego zmęczenia , normalnie raczej robię i na razie nie zauważyłem nic co ma wpływ na moją pracę a pracuję bardziej fizycznie .

----------


## stalker8

Mnie męczy chyba siedzenie przed monitorem, pogarsza sprawę, ale - nie rezygnuję.
Nie wiem co ten stolec, rzadki. Mrowienie mam od lat, w nogach stale i drętwienie, mniejsza w tej chwili gdzie. Natomiast dzisiaj, jak już od pewnego czasu - trudność sprawiają: przyszywanie guzika, przewlekanie gumki, czy tam sznurka w garderobie (typu ściągacz), naprawa koła w rowerze, dętki, albo cokolwiek co wymaga skupienia i precyzji przez dłuższą chwilę - męczy okropnie, złości. To jest moja choroba. Najchętniej siedziałbym więc przed monitorem. Wczoraj i od... ilu miesięcy, ale czasem lepsze chwile - zawroty głowy. Aż się wczoraj podparłem o szafę, ręką.  :Smile:  Bo bym się przewrócił, nie kłamię. Nie chce mi się chodzić na dłuższe dystanse, to też pewnie robi swoje. No tyle.

----------


## Suarez

od ponad 3 tygodni powolutku narasta ten objaw i tylko ten , nie zaobserwowałem nic innego u mnie , wyczytałem gdzieś że objawy pojawiają się a później zanikają tzn. chodzi mi ile to może trwać , kolejna sprawa u mnie rozchodzi się od dołu pleców na boki tzn . czasem dochodzi na nogi ale rzadko trochę na ręce i najbardziej na około brzucha , jak już mówiłem nie mam innych objawów , kolejna sprawa w dzieciństwie miałem problem z kręgosłupem bo z tego co mi mama mówiła nie mam do końca zrośniętego jednego kręgu i to powoduje że przy ciężkiej intensywnej pracy bolą mnie plecy przy wyprostowaniu , ogólnie jestem osobą starającą się dbać o siebie , biegam trochę ćwiczę , staram się w miarę dobrze odżywiać , oczywiście zdarzają mi się chwile objadania ale np. lubię wszystko jeść i oprócz mięsa jadam warzywa , owoce , soki itp , ogólnie moja dieta jest urozmaicona , jak już pisałem wyżej czasem zdarza mi się zjeść czy to chipsy czy też lody albo słodycze ale nie jest to jakaś ogromna ilość , obecnie mam niewielką nadwagę ok 7 kg bo w zeszłym roku miałem kontuzję i nie mogłem ćwiczyć i trochę się nazbierało . Pytanie takie czy są inne choroby które mają takie objawy , bo przeczytałem w necie i dowiedziałem się od lekarza paru rzeczy o występowaniu i na prawdę ciężko mi uwierzyć że mogę mieć SM bo ani wielkiego stresu nie miałem ani dieta nie była jakaś zła , w rodzinie też nikogo nie ,mam z SM , nie palę czasem wypiję parę piw (4 w weekend) , alkoholi jak wódka nie pijam za dużo co najwyżej 3-4 razy w roku , mieszkam w małym mieście na Podkarpaciu gdzie jest dosyć spokojnie i nie ma dużych zanieczyszczeń , więc jak sami widzicie albo mam bardzo dużego pecha albo to coś innego , fajnie by było jakby się wypowiedział ktoś kto się orientuje w temacie .

----------


## stalker8

Każdy następny wpis w tematach, w których biorę udział podejrzewam, że jest prowokacją osób, które śledzą co piszę w internecie, skoro napraszałem się o to - mówiąc wprost, że na pierwszym forum chwalili się młodzi jego moderatorzy/administratorzy, że potrafią, a nawet mają poczucie powinności śledzenia niektórych osobników, gdyż internet nie jest anonimowy. Tyle wstępu.

Tak więc, z drugiego forum gdzie (jeszcze) jestem aktywny:
→ *imgur.com/05DaKiT*

- ktoś niby przypadkiem zamieścił... Książka amerykańskiego producenta obuwia sportowego - w tym do biegania.
Nie wspomina ten fragment, nie wiem jak dalej, o przeciwwskazaniach, które mamy obaj - wada kręgosłupa, u mnie choroba zwyrodnieniowa i inne, pozostałe, choroby.
Taki ból brzucha... ciężko mi się czyta Twój tekst - dziś nie z powodu objawów neurologicznych, po prostu dołujący, przykry dzień, nie chce mi się pisać nawet, ale jak zwykle dopiszę swoje... Nie powiem co dziś się stało, ani gdzie...

..."na około brzucha". U mnie - z przodu brzucha, gdy mam słabe dni. I jestem pewny, że to objaw SM. Gdy byłem młodszy i w ogóle nie ćwiczyłem, zdarzało się często. Teraz... w inny sposób nie panuję nad sytuacją. To nie jest wtedy ostry, przeszywający ból, tylko taki... rozmyty, towarzyszący zmęczeniu.

Cztery piwa - bez komentarza. Jaki inne choroby dają takie objawy - nie mam pojęcia. Jeszcze: jeśli jest wada kręgosłupa, to praca fizyczna, u mnie niektóre jej rodzaje powodowały zaostrzenie dolegliwości - pisałem jak to działa, też podpowiedziano mi na tamtym forum - adrenalina, endorfiny, a dopiero później ból, który te same substancje potrafią zagłuszyć. Niektórzy fizyczni pracusie są z siebie dumni bohatersko...

W takiej kulturze żyjemy - jeszcze co do książki.

Do reszty treści Twojego postu się nie odniosę - raczej prowokacja.

----------


## stalker8

Przeczytaj książkę Susan Cain, to zobaczysz, skąd się ta kultura w Polsce wzięła.

Zobacz, czasem celowo piszę bełkotliwie - tak też jest mi łatwiej, szybciej, aby nie zapomnieć w trakcie pisania co chcę przekazać. A czasem muszę się namyślać nad następnym słowem. Wychodzą z tego strzępy zdań oddzielone przecinkami, pauzami, średnikami, wielokropkami.
Kiedy trafiłem na tamto ich forum (właściwie pierwsze to było jednak modelarskie), to nagle zapragnąłem walczyć z tym co tam zastałem - ....zastanawiam się jak to opisać. . . . . . . młodzi ludzie; jakiś taniec godowy; przy tym odwołania do patriotyzmu jakiegoś; wyniosłość, cynizm, elitarność, no zupełnie tam nie pasowałem, nawet nie potrafiłem wtedy pisać na klawiaturze, ani budować zdań, wypowiedzi - myśleć co odpowiedzieć. Ani do teraz - w jakim celu po co, kogoś zirytować, a nie wzruszyć; daremne żale.

----------


## stalker8

Takie "wibracje", żebym widział, że mnie w konia wszędzie robią - wczoraj pisałem na tamtym forum, dzisiaj żeby tu było, żebym się skapnął, ktoś zamieścił, że może mnie tak przeganiać i tylko się ośmieszam, nikogo to nie obchodzi co wypisuję, na zabicie czasu. A zasugerowana na forum medyczka książka, też nie wiem przez kogo, tylko pogłębiła poczucie, że nie warto mi nic robić, interesować się czymś żeby poprawić swój byt - nigdy nie było szans; zostać docenionym za cokolwiek, a tym bardziej udzielanie porad w miejscu, gdzie...
 Kolejna bzdura w tej książce, że w internecie spotykaja się specyficzni ludzie, aby omawiać problemy, albo pomysły, pomagać w tym sobie, a nie poza nim... - tempo życia, internet jest raczej obecnie do lansu, wrzucania treści do własnej promocji, a nie dyskutowania, kto wygra, co kto wie. Kto nie wie, ten polegnie i następny na jego miejsce, przypadek zdecyduje czy zdoła przeżyć; jakieś tam obserwacje, reguły zawarte w tamtej książce - większości są na nic.

----------


## Suarez

Na wstępie napiszę tylko tyle nie jest to żadna prowokacja , potrzebuję autentycznie pomocy , opisałem dokładnie to co obecnie czuję i chciałem się jak najwięcej dowiedzieć bo badania mam dopiero za 2 miesiące i w tym czasie chciałbym jak najwięcej zweryfikować od osób które mają jakieś pojęcie o tym .

----------


## stalker8

Słabo się prowadzisz, skoro sięgasz po piwko. Ja z używek - pisanie na forumach, czyli hazard. Książkę, wczoraj zniesławiłem, z przekory, smutku, handry, że nic mi się nie udaje, bo jestem w beznadziejnym położeniu. Każdy w niej jednak zobaczy coś innego - obawiam się, że przejdzie obojętnie, kto nie doświadcza podobnych do moich problemów; młodych ludzi nie tknie tak jak mnie.
Musiałbyś mieć MR głowy, może kręgosłupa, pod kątem zmian ogniskowych, do tego dokładny opis; badania - nie wiem jakie inne, ani w jakim kierunku... Wtedy coś możesz udowodnić, inaczej zawsze jesteś za młody żeby chorować. Sprawiać wrażenie człowieka, który rozumie czego może oczekiwać od życia - siła argumentów, w tym często sytuacja społeczna, coś w tym rodzaju. U mnie przez lata brak konkretnie postawionej diagnozy i marazm; nikt się nie przejmuje; widziałem natomiast, przy poradniach osoby, które sprawiały wrażenie o wiele zaradniejszych. Właściwie, to nie mam po co, ani gdzie z tym jeździć, a moja sytuacja pogorszy się, gdy znowu stracę robotę, której zresztą nie chcę.

----------


## stalker8

Ee, przepraszam, piszę brednie, aż mnie wyższa siła wywala z forum. Dobrze mieć wsparcie, moje jest tutaj. Jeśli chcę tu dalej być, to przydałoby się czasem spojrzeć przez Google na problemy innych, żeby móc komuś odpisać, z sensem. Nie każdy ma sposobność szukać, a zwłaszcza zbierać wiedzę; jest cenna i warto jej szukać. Już zapomniałem co tu chciałem zamieścić - tak się ze mną dzieje, no po prostu obniżenie intelektu, aż w końcu obojętnieje to, że tak się dzieje... będzie co będzie, nawet niech bym wyleciał z roboty; na forum medyczka wydaje mi się, że trochę mnie rozumieją.

----------


## Suarez

stalker8 czy ja wiem czy aż tak słabo się prowadzę , 3-4 piwa w przeciągu tygodnia to wcale nie jest jakiś straszny wynik , znam ludzi którzy piją prawie codziennie , tym bardziej że przed kontuzją chodziłem na siłkę i biegałem i moja dieta ogólnie nie jest zła , mogę powiedzieć wręcz że jest w miarę dobrze zbilansowana kalorycznie i jakościowo bo jak już w/w chodziłem na siłkę i biegałem i układałem diety według zaleceń ,  dzisiaj mija miesiąc od kiedy to się zaczęło i w między czasie nie ma żadnych innych objawów , dodatkowo codziennie albo biegam albo spacer albo trening i nie ma żadnych obniżeń siłowych , wytrzymałościowych , nie mam problemów z koncentracja itp , dlatego mnie ciekawi czy może to być spowodowane czymś innym np . mam lekką nadwagę po kontuzji , dodam tylko że kondycyjnie jestem w niezłej formie biegam 1h , po kontuzji cały czas widzę poprawę podczas biegania , nawet ostatnio już biegałem z obciążnikami na nogach , siła i wytrzymałość bardzo szybko wraca mi do formy , nie odczuwam jakiś bólów w plecach dlatego tak się zastanawiam czy  może podobne objawy ma jakaś inna choroba .

----------


## stalker8

Chyba lecisz w kulki. Godzina biegu to chyba z 11 km. Do tego "ciężka praca", siłownia... aktywne życie. Przy sm, jak już raz wystąpią objawy, nie miałbyś na to siły. Ja jeśli robię swoje ćwiczenia, kiedykolwiek, a jeszcze niedawno, rok? temu, dwa? - miałem więcej sił, a mimo to cały czas czuję, że jestem ospały, odwykłem przez tę chorobę od myślenia; skupienie uwagi na czymś, co jest połączone z... no jak to określić - z ruchem, zaangażowaniem rąk najbardziej, np. pisanie przez dłuższą chwlię (ćwiczę to, bo szkoda umiejętności) - powoduje nasilenie objawów, potrzebę odpoczynku. Od jakiegoś czasu bardziej zmulony jestem, tak jak dziesięć lat temu, ale wtedy się chyba przyzwyczaiłem, albo i choroba zwolniła, ustabilizowała się - 2012-2014 i wtedy zacząłem robić ćwiczenia (nie piszę ćwiczyć), a teraz jakby znowu przyspiesza. Pytaj kogo innego w takim razie, to jest chyba kolejna prowokacja, nie będę w tym temacie nabijał sobie postów. Rezonans, (tomografię?) głowy, albo kręgosłupa można zrobić odpłatnie - od ręki, bez czekania w kolejkach. I jeśli zostanie dokładnie opisany, to dopiero wtedy może być podstawą do dochodzenia jakichś praw dla siebie. Są też inne badania - może borelioza, albo nie wiem co. Czyli właściwie napisałem tylko, jak się sam męczę, a tutaj ktoś odpisuje żebym widział, że to bez sensu i taki jego spam jak mój; że tracę czas.

----------


## Suarez

stalker8 po raz kolejny ci piszę że nie jest to żadne prowo , po drugie nigdzie chyba nie napisałem że jestem tej choroby pewien , ale mam jeden z objawów który może świadczyć o tej chorobie nie mniej właśnie o to cały czas się pytam czy ktoś zna inne choroby itp które mogą mieć takie objawy , do tego właśnie piszę że też mi się nie chce wierzyć że mogę to mieć bo jak wyżej pisałem cały czas jestem aktywny , dlatego właśnie się pytam czy ktoś może mieć jakąś wiedzę na ten temat , a co do tomografii mam mieć za ok 2 miesiące przykro mi ale nie stać mnie aby zapłacić ok 500 zł za to badanie , dlatego jeszcze raz się pytam mam objaw ten ze zginaniem karku i wibracjami i nic innego , miałem kiedyś problem z kręgosłupem nie zrośnięty do końca dolny kręg i główne pytanie czy takie wibracje mogą występować przy czymś innym niż SM może coś z kręgosłupem itp , może ktoś spotkał się z tym i może chociaż odrobinę mnie naprowadzić ?? .  stalker8 nie chcę cię urazić ale jeśli nie możesz nic więcej wnieść do mojego tematu to sobie odpuść bo tylko zaśmiecasz a ja potrzebuję jakiejś pomocy , dzięki za każdą pomoc mi udzieloną w sprawie rozwikłania tej tajemnicy .

----------


## stalker8

Tutaj, objawy chyba z przetrenowania, tryb życia:
→ medyczka.pl/konsekwencje-naglego-zawroty-glowy-przy-57665#post163134

_→ is.umk.pl/~duch/Wyklady/Mozg/09-4-funkcje-kory.htm_
...mogę wnieść?

----------


## stalker8

_→ sciaga.pl/tekst/110432-111-choroby-otepienne/strona/pokaz_wszystkie_
Za badanie z kontrastem ponad dziewięcset. I jeszcze opis musi być nie od niechcenia, albo na bakier.

----------


## stalker8

→ _neuropsychologia.org/diagnostyka-stwardnienia-rozsianego_ Które z wymienionych w artykule przyczyn rzutów przyczyniły się do zawrotów głowy, które odczuwam obecnie. Nasiliły się też problemy z pamięcią, nie napiszę co dzisiaj, bo i po co.

----------

